# UPDATE-Adopted Prayers for Truman! Rescue with esophageal stricture.



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Prayers for Truman. What a cutie!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Esophageal Stricture.... It isn't looking good. He Is coming home for the weekend and the rescue board will discuss what if anything they can do.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh no -- how very heartbreaking! Prayers are being said for Truman. He looks so hopeful and full of life ...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Awwwww. Truman is such a cutie pie. Fingers crossed a positive course will be taken for him.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

There is hope... It is just having the funds for it. So I am going to work on slowly hand feeding him every 4 hours and just pray the board okays it and we can start a fund for him and if we get enough angels, he can get his surgery treatment...

But surgery may have to be repeated. I haven't read the report so I am not sure of the success rate

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Sending hopes, please let me know if I can help.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Those eyes, that sweet face. I just want to fix it! I hope there is a solution and he can be helped.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Unfortunately, we aren't allowed to talk about fundraising in threads

BUT ... anyone can click on any user's name and send a private message if (cannot be spoken of) is set up 

Shhhhhhh LOL


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Small tiny amounts, holding the dog in an upright position may help. Can food or even liquid food may help too. I am sorry for the bad news. I am sure he knows he is in a good place no matter what happens.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying for Truman. He looks so cute. I hope that you can get some food into him this weekend. My mother-in-law had a dog with many health problems. I am not sure exactly what was wrong with her throat, but if she ate anything solid, she would throw it up. 
My mother-in-law had to blend her canned food in the blender into a liquid. She lived like this for many years. Hoping the vet can figure out a way to help Truman.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

The rescue group where I adopted from had a puppy that had something similar. There are chairs made especially for a dog to go in when he is eating - he has to be upright. Food must be soft and liquefied. Dogs can live a long life if someone is willing to care for them.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Please send me a private message when you know more. Thoughts and prayers for Truman.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

wjane said:


> The rescue group where I adopted from had a puppy that had something similar. There are chairs made especially for a dog to go in when he is eating - he has to be upright. Food must be soft and liquefied. Dogs can live a long life if someone is willing to care for them.


This sounds just like my mother-in-law's dog. I think they mentioned the chair to her once. Her dog lived many years with the condition.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

wjane said:


> The rescue group where I adopted from had a puppy that had something similar. There are chairs made especially for a dog to go in when he is eating - he has to be upright. Food must be soft and liquefied. Dogs can live a long life if someone is willing to care for them.


This sounds just like my mother-in-law's dog. I think they mentioned the chair to her once. Her dog lived many years with the condition.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

My Remy was abandoned due to medical issues - ends up he has a swallowing condition too. 

Don't give up on sweet precious Truman - there is hope!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Guess who ate 3/4 can of A/D food??? This boy!
He's a total lush!!! I love him. He is very much typical golden. He's almost a year old and is 36lbs or so.... Small, small boy.

His throat opening is very very tiny... the camera couldn't fit past a certain point. But he still ate some food! We will be giving him vanilla ensure mixed with his food beginning tomorrow. 
To tell what treatment could be used if any will cost $2500 and then the ballooning at least 5k.... But if we can keep him eating and all, we are good while we wait on money  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad Truman has you to help him. Happy he was able to eat some food for you. He is such a cutie!!! Thoughts and prayers for him and a big, big THANK YOU to you for helping him!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Guess who drank 20Ml of his viyo recuperation AND ate 90% of a can of a/d? This boy!

Feeding Truman, working Video: http://youtu.be/9j_3LavpsL0

I had a better video of him struggling to swallow and all, but for some reason the video shows up black with only sound? Anyways... Took 20 min for that feeding and I am filthy, but he's learned when you hear the can.... Jump up on the person! Haha normally not good manners but, for him, it's great

When he swallow it is SO LOUD! Every swallow is hard you can tell. Now the vet said his lungs had scarring from pneumonia before, probably. Have anyone read up on the cause if his condition. Everything I read was "could be anything" pretty much.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Foster mommy's orders were no playing with the other doggies yet. So here is Truman relaxing and letting his food digest. Uncle Red makes sure to go check on him every time he burps or coughs or even rolls over. So all is good in our house this morning! I figure Truman ate probably 120cal last night, probably 150 today... I read each can of a/d has 180cal.... I wonder how much he needs a day to get by? It seems at this rate... Well, I don't wanna get my hopes up, but it seems good! Now she can go to the board and tell them look, he can LIVE until we can get the money up. They can't say no (; plus we've had about 8 people step up before we have even mentioned anything to the public.... I mean, all this adds up ya know! Looking good for this kid. 

Oh, guess who tore off his leg bandage last night? Oh yeah, he did. He is such a typical young pup. Loves to be loved on, hates being alone, and will tear up stuff (;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

And more feeding....
Feeding in crate: http://youtu.be/pDABosNnkls

I document this stuff so his long term foster family knows before they get him 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Lennap said:


> My Remy was abandoned due to medical issues - ends up he has a swallowing condition too.
> 
> Don't give up on sweet precious Truman - there is hope!


I wonder if his family didn't dump him cause he was sick as well?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Omg.... I got cuddles this morning and had a cry fest! My mind was screaming "Beau your back! I won't let you down this time..."
I know it seems stupid. But he feels like Beau in so many ways, he is the size of Beau.... He cuddles like Beau... My heart couldn't differentiate during cuddle time.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Truman*



tine434 said:


> Omg.... I got cuddles this morning and had a cry fest! My mind was screaming "Beau your back! I won't let you down this time..."
> I know it seems stupid. But he feels like Beau in so many ways, he is the size of Beau.... He cuddles like Beau... My heart couldn't differentiate during cuddle time.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


God Bless you for taking care of sweet Truman-he does look like Beau!!
When does his foster family get him?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

dborgers said:


> Unfortunately, we aren't allowed to talk about fundraising in threads
> 
> BUT ... anyone can click on any user's name and send a private message if (cannot be spoken of) is set up
> 
> Shhhhhhh LOL


Yes, Danny is correct. 

Please do not post any information in this thread about fundraising or members wanting to donate/help. 

Contact members ONLY via PMs please.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Yes, Danny is correct.
> 
> Please do not post any information in this thread about fundraising or members wanting to donate/help.
> 
> Contact members ONLY via PMs please.


Oh yeah, I know  I remember seeing that in the rules. I don't plan on asking ANY members to do anything of the sort.... via public or PM.  I haven't right...? Now I am wondering if I need to re-read some of my late night posts. I hate people to feel obligated or pestered. Oh, and about the people wanting to donate.... I wasnt specifying that number from members, the vet tech friend is co-fostering for now and she owns a pet sitting business. Individuals who seen him via her business have stepped forward wanting to donate toward his care.I just am keeping everyone informed of what is going on in this boy's life.... which btw... some pics.

He isn't so sure about Red and Rem. I assume it has something to do with them all being boys, and Red is the only neutered one. He growled at Rem when Rem wanted to play, which is good cause Rem needs to know to leave him alone. I've been monitoring and everyone is enjoying nice naps and lazy chewing on hooves and antlers.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*tine434-*-

I wasn't saying or implying you were, it's only a reminder to *all* that participates in this thread.

I"m so sorry about Truman's diagnosis, I hope you're able to get the treatment he needs. 

He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

tine434 said:


> I wonder if his family didn't dump him cause he was sick as well?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was wondering the same thing. And I also wondered if possibly he and Beau were related. Probably far-fetched, but so many people give cute pups to kids at Christmas, can't handle them when they start growing -- and then abandon them because the pups are sick, more work than they thought, etc. They both seem to be about the right age ... My suspicious mind.

Love the video of feeding time. He surely is such a cutie and so responsive.
Great job, Tine!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Has he thrown up at all since you have been feeding him? He certainly looks interested in food. Hopefully just getting some food into him will help him and the rescue will see that he is worth it. He is certainly a cutie.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> I was wondering the same thing. And I also wondered if possibly he and Beau were related. Probably far-fetched, but so many people give cute pups to kids at Christmas, can't handle them when they start growing -- and then abandon them because the pups are sick, more work than they thought, etc. They both seem to be about the right age ... My suspicious mind.
> 
> ...



That's just how we got Daisy! I grieve that she went through that experience, but am happy that she is with us because of it.

Tine, may God bless you in every aspect of your life.


Max (the human, not the dog)


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

ZeppGold said:


> Has he thrown up at all since you have been feeding him? He certainly looks interested in food. Hopefully just getting some food into him will help him and the rescue will see that he is worth it. He is certainly a cutie.


Well yesterday an option for him was euthanization. I mean, that's just honestly how it was.... But since he's been with me today he has ate 2.25 cans of food, putting us at 3 cans total since last night. It is super soft food, mushed up and fed oddly, but it is working. 
With that being said, the rescue is jumping for joy and sees that euth isn't even an option at this point. If he continues this and nothing gets worse then he will do just fine waiting on his treatment. The initial funds will have to be spent to help father understand the extent of his condition, a barium swallow and flouroscopy or a MRI. Her camera wouldn't fit past a certain point because his throat gets so small. 

But if he continues to do well then it is simply a matter of waiting for the treatment, not waiting for his death 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't now if you've ever had hamsters (or small furry animals) but they have this water bottle that you hang on the side of the cage and when they put their tongue on it and/or suck on it, the water releases. I've seen a similar water bottle for dogs although I can't find/remember the name of it right now. 

I wonder if you could turn his food into a watery smoothy and use something like that and then it would keep him at the right angle to get the food down. That's how they get food down seniors who can't swallow as most can deal with liquids. Glad someone is willing to take the time to get him up to where he should be health wise.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

If he's doing well other than figuring out how to get him nutrition, putting him down seems cruel to me but I'm probably not privy to all the facts. Keeping my fingers/toes crossed for him.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

golfgal said:


> I don't now if you've ever had hamsters (or small furry animals) but they have this water bottle that you hang on the side of the cage and when they put their tongue on it and/or suck on it, the water releases. I've seen a similar water bottle for dogs although I can't find/remember the name of it right now.
> 
> I wonder if you could turn his food into a watery smoothy and use something like that and then it would keep him at the right angle to get the food down. That's how they get food down seniors who can't swallow as most can deal with liquids. Glad someone is willing to take the time to get him up to where he should be health wise.


I had actually considered this believe it or not!
I think it is a wonderful idea and he can get some as he wants also....

Now, I may or may not be guilty of taking a nice Saturday noon nap.... With a bed buddy who is not my husband >. < :uhoh: don't tell! We don't let doggies on the bed.... But he was an amazing cuddler! And he won't be here forever so, I took advantage.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

golfgal said:


> If he's doing well other than figuring out how to get him nutrition, putting him down seems cruel to me but I'm probably not privy to all the facts. Keeping my fingers/toes crossed for him.


No it was more or less....
"Well, we can try this but if it doesn't work after so much and if we can't do treatment pronto then he's just going to starve to death..." so it was kinda seeming bleak and that within days euthanization may have to be discussed if treatment couldn't be done soon. Anyway, in that specialist's face cause this boy is eating and enjoying himself. Now if he'd just potty I'd be much much happier

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

After who-knows-how-long wandering in the heat, laying in that bed has to be Dog Heaven for Truman


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, now I'm crying again. The good way.

Hugs to you, super hero...and to him.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I think so, he was snoring in my ear when I went to sleep  I woke him up when I got up to go to the bathroom and by the time I came back, he's passed out in the floor on the tile haha. Guess he got too warm, but he's not ready to wake up.

He has spent so much time here resting. Not in a weak, can't go on way... Just a calm, wow I'm safe and full way. He just seems so content and happy. He is definitely going to bless someone's home. I'm not sure who his long term foster will be but he's with me til Sunday night then going with the vet tech friend til tuesday. I would keep him but with me beginning school, it isn't really something that is very feasible. He needs someone who will be home with him more, especially during his procedures later.

Does anyone have any guesses on what kind of dog he is? Lol he is almost a year old, not even 40lbs, and you have all seen his coat. He is silky soft too! We are classifying as a golden mix, but any ideas? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Is he keeping the food down when he eats upright? I am wondering if he would benefit from a Bailey Chair? I know AGA had a young boy with megaesophagus ( sp?) and he was fed in one that somebody built and was thriving, maybe Truman can get one? There is a Facebook page call Bailey chair 4 dogs ( https://www.facebook.com/baileychairs4dogs), they build them and in their info it says that for everyone they sell they donate one to somebody that cannot afford one and all rescues, is it something worth looking into by your rescue? You are doing an amazing job!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Cocker+GoldenR said:


> Is he keeping the food down when he eats upright? I am wondering if he would benefit from a Bailey Chair? I know AGA had a young boy with megaesophagus ( sp?) and he was fed in one that somebody built and was thriving, maybe Truman can get one? There is a Facebook page call Bailey chair 4 dogs ( https://www.facebook.com/baileychairs4dogs), they build them and in their info it says that for everyone they sell they donate one to somebody that cannot afford one and all rescues, is it something worth looking into by your rescue? You are doing an amazing job!


That's the complicated thing.... where it is located it makes it to where even standing, if his head is level then it isn't so effective and he still vomits.... he can sit or stand and do OK if his neck is stretched out... I am not sure with the bailey chair how that works...

He has to have it really runny, it has to go down a hole the size smaller than my pinky finger tip.... And it has to be small bites, one at a time. So you cannot trust him to do it either cause he will eat too much and even if it is runny, too much at once will get stuck. So something that slowly released the runny food from a high position that makes him stretch his neck up could work maybe

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

tine434 said:


> That's the complicated thing.... where it is located it makes it to where even standing, if his head is level then it isn't so effective and he still vomits.... he can sit or stand and do OK if his neck is stretched out... I am not sure with the bailey chair how that works...
> 
> He has to have it really runny, it has to go down a hole the size smaller than my pinky finger tip.... And it has to be small bites, one at a time. So you cannot trust him to do it either cause he will eat too much and even if it is runny, too much at once will get stuck. So something that slowly released the runny food from a high position that makes him stretch his neck up could work maybe
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hmmm I see, I cannot find in AGA web page the info and video on this boy ( it was a long time ago), I do remember they fed him in that chair but they had to do it with a spoon because the food had to be runny, they did not let him just eat by himself, darn it!! I am gonna keep trying to find it :doh:


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Cocker+GoldenR said:


> Hmmm I see, I cannot find in AGA web page the info and video on this boy ( it was a long time ago), I do remember they fed him in that chair but they had to do it with a spoon because the food had to be runny, they did not let him just eat by himself, darn it!! I am gonna keep trying to find it :doh:


The chair could still be helpful to support himself. I assume it helps them from tiring out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

*Found it, found it, found it!!!!*
Meet Wrigley - Our Adopt a Golden Atlanta October Orphan of the Month | Adopt A Golden Atlanta


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> I was wondering the same thing. And I also wondered if possibly he and Beau were related. Probably far-fetched, but so many people give cute pups to kids at Christmas, can't handle them when they start growing -- and then abandon them because the pups are sick, more work than they thought, etc. They both seem to be about the right age ... My suspicious mind.
> 
> Love the video of feeding time. He surely is such a cutie and so responsive.
> Great job, Tine!


I asked my sister where this boy was found... Just a few miles from Beau's home. I do wonder if maybe they could have been, as odd as that is. I mean, we are in a small town. Everything but the color is the same.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Uncle Rem is watching him closely. Truman was chewing on a hoof and then began his heaving/vomiting. I guess he somehow got a small piece off, but he got it all back down and settled on cuddling with the hoof instead. He has chewed on several items with no difficulties, but this time was different. 

The rescue has changed his name to Wes, after our local vet who loves this dog so much... I think it's silly, he is Truman to me forever.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Health question.... 
How much food is too much? So far he has consumed 3.25 cans of a/d. I asked Google and it said each can is 180 cal..... So then I figured it up... He is about 36lbs or so now... If we want him around 45lbs he'd need about 680 cal.... 

But should I not feed him anymore today? Is there a limit on the a/d intake? Dinner went SLOWWWWW... poor guy struggled but we did it!  
I'd honestly like to feed him one more can before bed (; around 9pm lol

And.... Still hasn't pooped all day or last night. Should I panic?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

The only thing I might worry about is that his esopheageal stricture might prevent food from being able to be expelled quickly from his stomach if he needs to vomit from overeating--don't want him to aspirate it? Maybe not feed him again tonight if he seems content? 

Can you call his namesake vet today and ask? Or the LVT who's been working with him?

Also, I would think if he's been unable to get anything down until he ended up in your care that his intestines are pretty empty. You should start seeing "results" tomorrow or so. If I recall correctly, AD is fairly low in fiber to increase digestibility so there's less to move through, so to speak.

But another question for Dr. Wes, yes? (Truman is a MUCH BETTER name, BTW!)

ETA: I found these guidelines over at Hill's website for animals who have had anorexia, so it sounds like you might not want to try to get to 100% of his calorie requirement immediately:

http://www.hillspet.com/products/pd-feline-ad-caninefeline-critical-care-canned.html


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

If they're going to change his name to that of the vet (I like Truman much better myself ), then the vet should pay for that right like corporations do naming arenas and stadiums, right? After all, Truman needs the cash for his surgery. Maybe the vet will adopt him. Truman can be a 'Mini Me'


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you for the guidelines. I don't think they thought he'd be doing what he is (; Shows them. This boy has fight. Ok, and I'm crying again...
Omg, he's like Beau so much!!! He even head butts me like he did! Ugh... And he has the same fight... I think that's why I can lay and cuddle with him forever. I feel like Beau never left me, that he's been here waiting for me... That he came back or something.


Added: It feels like my heart is torn out again. But instead of being irrepairable.... it is outside of my body, in the form of this little boy..
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

tine434 said:


> Thank you for the guidelines. I don't think they thought he'd be doing what he is (; Shows them. This boy has fight. Ok, and I'm crying again...
> Omg, he's like Beau so much!!! He even head butts me like he did! Ugh... And he has the same fight... I think that's why I can lay and cuddle with him forever. I feel like Beau never left me, that he's been here waiting for me... That he came back or something.
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad that you are getting a second chance and way to heal through Truman. You deserve good news after everything you have been through.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

My heart is breaking in other ways too... Truman keeps jumping up, his way of saying he is hungry. I am trying to eat but he's starving and wants some  poor baby

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

He may just be wanting attention...I suspect he's as starved for that as he is for food. 

Give him a hug for me...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Could you try one of those gerbil type water bottles? They come in large sizes. If you make the food really thin, he could lick and lick and lick and only get a tongue wet of the food. 

Like this maybe:

[ame]http://smile.amazon.com/Lixit-Corporation-Top-Fill-44-Ounce-Assorted/dp/B004HSUL46/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1401579163&sr=8-1&keywords=water+bottle+for+dog+crate[/ame]


Can he drink water ok?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh, DH is working forced OT tonight so I plan on watching TV all night with this sweet boy beside me, on the couch 

Yes actually! He drinks water ok. He swallows a bit loud but it always goes down. And the bowl isn't even elevated.


Ugh, I'm going nuts! I tried to let Red and Rem out back, they refused. Truman tried to run out but I couldn't let him so I was holding him and couldn't make Red and Rem go out....
Since I can't let Truman out back with me and he doesn't wanna be left alone, the boys won't even go play cause they want inside with me (or Red does.)... So they are wound up.
Well, I took Truman out front and trying to come back in I grabbed Red who tried to bolt out and then Rem ran out the front door!! So I had to go chase him.

Omg, this is hard alone  Having Red with our 2 is difficult enough when it comes to that stuff, but adding Truman who I'm not letting in the back yard... It gets insane...

Btw, we treated the porch, patio, and house at least once weekly since Beau... We picked up all the poo in the yard also. We treated the yard once with bleach on a dry day with little sun. I still don't trust it.

Now, with that being said. Beau didn't have diarrhea or vomiting here, and his poo has been picked up anyway, so they said the likelihood of an 'older' and otherwise fairly healthy dog like Truman getting it even without the yard treatments isn't too high, I don't trust it at all. I've been thru insane measures to keep this boy away from the yard. 
I actually didn't even want him here but he had literally no where to go and they didn't think he'd live anyway.

I need help  My 3 are playing hard now that it's storming and they can't go out.... Truman is crawled in my lap to avoid them... Rem is dragging towels out from the guest room and Red is chewing them up.... And now Rem has my sweatpants.

What the heck man... My normally put together household is nuts when my husband isn't here helping hold it together.

Btw,
We got someone to come in and bleach the house along with what we did... Beau wasn't ever in the house, but for my shoes or dogs tracking in, etc....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Haha....
I just collapse in a chair crying and then bam.... Everyone becomes quiet and goes to sleep... Like magic. I should have had a meltdown before

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tine434 said:


> Haha....
> I just collapse in a chair crying and then bam.... Everyone becomes quiet and goes to sleep... Like magic. I should have had a meltdown before
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


haha, who knew a meltdown is the magic bullet.

Maybe put up some baby gates in a hall or door, and put Truman behind the gate, then let the other dogs out. that way you don't have to try and control him while you take care of the other dogs.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

See.... a babygate would work wonders. Although we don't have a hall, we only have one large room then bedrooms off of it, I could still gate him in a bedroom or bathroom. But I only have one gate, to the cat's room... So it has definitely been a handful.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Truman doesn't even have a crate here  .... I am very ill prepared....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

tine434 said:


> Haha....
> I just collapse in a chair crying and then bam.... Everyone becomes quiet and goes to sleep... Like magic. I should have had a meltdown before


I find that when I finally give in and meltdown or complain, things tend to change.  

I can only imagine how overwhelmed you feel right now - not only have you got a rowdy crew and a new addition who's pulling everyone's heartstrings (online and in person) - you're also reliving a lot of painful (and very recent) memories/emotions. No matter how ill prepared you feel, you and your husband clearly have big hearts and that's more than many of these pups have experienced in their lifetime. <hugs>


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I usually announce to the room that it's fine if they stay here, but I'm turning myself into the shelter.

You can handle this--I have zero doubt. 

Glad you're young, though!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ah.... Everyone is being so good now 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Cyber hugs to you. I'm in awe of what you are doing and what you've gone through recently. Go to be while all is quiet. Funny how cute sleeping dogs make things seem so much better.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, me and Truman went to bed early last night, took advantage of everyone else being conked out. He laid ACROSS my body, on his back, and I was on my side... I was sure he was going to break his back haha. I fell to sleep anyway and then when DH got home, I woke up and his bottom was pointed at me and his front legs were holding my leg lol.

He immediately jumped out of bed at the sound of my husband calling the others. Still no pooping, btw.

He slept in the guest room last night on a doggy bed, no crate. Just like a big boy. He seems to have done well. I will admit, I missed my cuddles from Truman.

This morning we ate breakfast, he did good.... only one issue. I think I am getting better knowing the tricks to keep him from regurgitating. Like giving him an almost empty spoon to lick to make him swallow with his head in that upright position.

I know he can't stay here forever, I can't do this daily with work, school, and three dogs.... So I know he has to have a permanent foster.... But it is going to be so hard letting him go to another home and missing these cuddles and trusting someone else with his care.... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Breakfast and lunch is finished, Truman will be leaving me around lunch time today... So I am going to put everyone to bed and go cuddle with my snuggly boy one more time before he goes  He will still be in town until Tuesday evening, but I doubt I'll have any time to see him. It hurts a lot knowing he is leaving.... Will the new foster know that he prefers dogs to leave him alone? Will they take the time to feed properly and not let him eat too much per bite? Will they let him on the couch for cuddles and in the bed for naps? Will they understand that if he jumps on them it is only cause he is hungry and ready to be fed? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes, they will, because you will tell them. 

Sending you a big hug.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I lay there in bed with him for a long time... I never slept but he did. He chased rabbits and swam and everything else that doggies do in their dreams.
When I had to get up I did it slowly.... Making sure to not wake him. I quietly changed for a birthday party I have to go to and all the while I was watching him kick his feet and hearing him snore. Having Truman here was such a blessing to me after Beau.... This is what I would have done with Beau had I been given the chance, nursed him carefully and enjoyed his company.

As I type this I am looking at Truman, still asleep, his tail will wag sometimes as he sleeps. He just readjusted himself onto my pillow.... Such a sweet boy. Now I have to trust his care to someone else.

As you all know, I start my master's program tomorrow, so I won't have the time he needs. But boy, he will ALWAYS be in my heart! And I am promised to be right in the middle of his treatment and updates  so although he won't be with me, I will still remain a big part of his recovery team.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

My heart hurts now that he's gone 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

tine434 said:


> My heart hurts now that he's gone
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My heart hurts for you and with you ... and tears for sweet Truman. Hope they keep you informed about his progress. I don't know how they could find anyone to show him love and affection any more than you have.

Godspeed sweet Truman. May you have the very best of everything you deserve!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Truman, your life is headed in a wonderful new direction thanks to Tine and other skin people who intervened and rescued you. I wish you all the happiness, health, and fun a super cute, good boy like you deserves. Your story touches the hearts of people around the world. See? There are amazingly good, kindhearted people in this world like those who rescued you. Whoever abandoned you will have to come back and experience for themselves the wrongs they did to others. Your only job is to have a happy tail, take naps, play, and kiss skin people. Wishing you all the best, little buddy


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Wishing Truman lots of luck and love at his new foster home!!! I am glad they will be staying in touch with you, so we can all see updates.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Truman's such a sweet boy, wishing him all the best. 

tine434, you have such a big heart, thank you for what you have done for Truman and all the dogs you and your husband have helped. You're both very special people. 

Truman won't forget you.

Best of luck to you with your Master's program.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

tine434 said:


> Foster mommy's orders were no playing with the other doggies yet. So here is Truman relaxing and letting his food digest. Uncle Red makes sure to go check on him every time he burps or coughs or even rolls over. So all is good in our house this morning! I figure Truman ate probably 120cal last night, probably 150 today... I read each can of a/d has 180cal.... I wonder how much he needs a day to get by? It seems at this rate... Well, I don't wanna get my hopes up, but it seems good! Now she can go to the board and tell them look, he can LIVE until we can get the money up. They can't say no (; plus we've had about 8 people step up before we have even mentioned anything to the public.... I mean, all this adds up ya know! Looking good for this kid.
> 
> Oh, guess who tore off his leg bandage last night? Oh yeah, he did. He is such a typical young pup. Loves to be loved on, hates being alone, and will tear up stuff (;
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I hope your GRR raises the funds for his surgery! Truman has been through a lot and obviously is a little fighter! Bless your hearts. Thank you for being Truman's Rescue Angel!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

If the link I replied to people with doesn't work I am sorry, it is because I am on a mobile phone. Try just ggrlc.org it is Grateful Golden Retriever Rescue of the Low Country. 
And the link is on their page, and when you open it there will be a comment box for his name (Truman/Wes) I didn't have time to reply to everyone.

I got home from class at 1am (it is a 2.5 hour drive) and then up at 6am to go BACK this morning as they have me working some in the same city while I'm in class....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*



tine434 said:


> If the link I replied to people with doesn't work I am sorry, it is because I am on a mobile phone. Try just ggrlc.org it is Grateful Golden Retriever Rescue of the Low Country.
> And the link is on their page, and when you open it there will be a comment box for his name (Truman/Wes) I didn't have time to reply to everyone.
> 
> I got home from class at 1am (it is a 2.5 hour drive) and then up at 6am to go BACK this morning as they have me working some in the same city while I'm in class....
> ...


Tine: God Bless you for what you did for Truman, I'm sure his foster family will take good care of him!! You are such a beautiful and caring person!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Guess who GAINED FIVE POUNDS?!?! That boy did!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

tine434 said:


> Guess who GAINED FIVE POUNDS?!?! That boy did!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Great job!!! 
Atta boy Truman!
?????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

So happy for him AND you!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see Truman gained 5 pounds!! That is great!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

tine434 said:


> Guess who GAINED FIVE POUNDS?!?! That boy did!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Woo Hooooo!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

So HAPPY that Truman gained five pounds-that is wonderful.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Tine. Just read this thread.
You are an Angel. A real one.
I pray sweet Truman continues his recovery.
Bless u both and best of luck in your masters endeavor.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah, Truman!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

The official report from the vet said that if he continues to gain weight like this then he will definitely be a good candidate for treatment!!! His infection is gone and his lungs are better! So we gotta keep it up and then get the money and he will receive treatment. It is all working out!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*



tine434 said:


> The official report from the vet said that if he continues to gain weight like this then he will definitely be a good candidate for treatment!!! His infection is gone and his lungs are better! So we gotta keep it up and then get the money and he will receive treatment. It is all working out!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So glad to hear this update. I looked for the link on the Goldens of the Low Country site, but couldn't find it.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Boy, it's about time for some good news, thank you!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Look at that face!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> So glad to hear this update. I looked for the link on the Goldens of the Low Country site, but couldn't find it.


I've been checking Grateful Goldens website and Facebook pages, haven't seen anything yet either.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Great news!!! Come on, Truman!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I've been checking Grateful Goldens website and Facebook pages, haven't seen anything yet either.


Going to PM you C.M. 

There has been technical issues, any donations have to just be giving to GGR with a specification to Truman aka Wes. She's informed me we already have a little padding for him ^.^ he has lots of rooters!

But as for the issue... Not a public post, but I will p.m. you. And hopefully it gets cleared up soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Truman*

Praying for Truman. Is he going to have the surgery?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Praying for Truman. Is he going to have the surgery?


There were stages....

He has to have the barium swallow/florouscopy to make sure he is a good candidate cause they couldn't tell how large the area was or anything with the scope...
Then he has to be big and strong enough for surgery (yay for the weight gain)
And then he can have it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

This is just great news! Thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes,great news!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I received great news! Will update once the phone app begins working again =/ it has been down.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

tine434 said:


> I received great news! Will update once the phone app begins working again =/ it has been down.


​


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Yay!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

This was an email I received:

Last Friday, I send the report on Wes to a trusted vet who used to take care of our dogs here on St Simons -*quite frankly, the best vet I've ever worked with (and a classmate of Dr Wes and the one who had recommended him to me).* He left to go to work with a specialty clinic in Atlanta where he specializes in emergency and critical care, and I have consulted with him on several cases since he left.*Over the weekend, he talked to the internal medicine specialist in their practice about Wes' case, and she is very familiar with escophageal strictures*and has had success with them, and feels that she can help him -- and surprisingly at a much better price than what was quoted in Florida.* She prefers not to do the feeding tube after the procedure in order to encourage them to eat on their own.* Her price for the fluoroscopy is much better and she doesn't think the barium swallow is a good idea because of the danger of him aspirating it into his lungs because the stricture is so high in his escophagus.* The way she does it, is he would be with her for about a wk to 10 days, so that she could do the initial ballooning and observe him and then do subsequent ones several days apart, all the while observing his reaction and progress*with each one.* She would like to begin as soon as possible and has cleared her schedule to take him whenever I can get him there on Wednesday (she normally only does consults in the morning) and start the ballooning on Thursday.* She and Dr McGoldrick, the vet that I worked with down here, both have said that we probably won't be able to get the escophagus to its original size, but I feel if we can at least get him to where he can get proper nutrition and eat normally, even if it's canned food, then he has a chance to be adopted and live as close to a normal life as possible.**
*
She has a special affinity for goldens, since she has 2 of her own.* Dr McGoldrick had a golden growing up (and I suspect will have another one when his son gets a little older), so goldens are close to his heart as well, and he has proven it many times when he was caring for our goldens here.* He has offered to take Wes home with him to save on boarding costs while he is there.
*
I take him*tomorrow*to check his weight (and make sure he hasn't aspirated anything into his lungs -- something I worry about every time he coughs when I'm feeding him) and to redo the bloodwork to make sure everything is back to normal.
*
He should be posted on the website within the next day or two -- I sent pictures and a write up to the webmastertonight.* Hopefully the Golden Angels will start lining up (behind your friends).

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awesome update, these two Vets are so wonderful. 

Prayers this procedure goes well and Wes (Truman) is able to have a full life ahead of him with a wonderful family.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He is also learning to play tug of war with his blind foster sister and is learning what toys are for!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Soooo happy...what a difference you've made in this boy's life! Hooray, you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Truman*



tine434 said:


> This was an email I received:
> 
> Last Friday, I send the report on Wes to a trusted vet who used to take care of our dogs here on St Simons -*quite frankly, the best vet I've ever worked with (and a classmate of Dr Wes and the one who had recommended him to me).* He left to go to work with a specialty clinic in Atlanta where he specializes in emergency and critical care, and I have consulted with him on several cases since he left.*Over the weekend, he talked to the internal medicine specialist in their practice about Wes' case, and she is very familiar with escophageal strictures*and has had success with them, and feels that she can help him -- and surprisingly at a much better price than what was quoted in Florida.* She prefers not to do the feeding tube after the procedure in order to encourage them to eat on their own.* Her price for the fluoroscopy is much better and she doesn't think the barium swallow is a good idea because of the danger of him aspirating it into his lungs because the stricture is so high in his escophagus.* The way she does it, is he would be with her for about a wk to 10 days, so that she could do the initial ballooning and observe him and then do subsequent ones several days apart, all the while observing his reaction and progress*with each one.* She would like to begin as soon as possible and has cleared her schedule to take him whenever I can get him there on Wednesday (she normally only does consults in the morning) and start the ballooning on Thursday.* She and Dr McGoldrick, the vet that I worked with down here, both have said that we probably won't be able to get the escophagus to its original size, but I feel if we can at least get him to where he can get proper nutrition and eat normally, even if it's canned food, then he has a chance to be adopted and live as close to a normal life as possible.**
> *
> ...


Praying for Truman that all turns out all right and that he is adopted by someone who really loves him-he sure deserves it!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great news


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

What great news. Yeah Truman.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Any new updates on Truman? Can you post the website again so that we can watch his progress? Thanks!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I can't paste the website because I am on my phone and it tries to only post the mobile... I don't know the link so I can't just type it out but it is Grateful Goldens Rescue of the Low Country... You can Google it! I haven't checked if he's posted finally.

I do know he will be heading to the specialist soon as he's in good shape now. The specialist will be keeping him at his house to watch! I will get more info tomorrow

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Yay!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I will be saving another boy today, around 4pm.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just checked both their website and FB page, he's still isn't listed.

Here are the links for both sites:

Website:

(GGRLC) Grateful Golden Retriever Rescue Low Country

Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Grateful-Golden-Retriever-Rescue-of-the-Low-Country/106696846166


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

You guys should post or email and ask  Haha.

Last I heard was when I copied and pasted that email from her, she said she had sent it to their webmaster. But then again, their webpage hasn't been updated since the 1st anyway...

I just made it to a computer and was trying to figure out how to navigate the forum website in order to post the links.

It is a whole different world being on a PC vs the phone app.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Got an update on his fundraiser on their site...

They're working on it now - have to reopen the featured page and reactivate the paypal link. 

That is pasted from the text.
Yay!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Meet Budder! He won't be our foster. I am just the saver lol

He's a mini golden

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome Budder! You found a great saver.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for saving Budder, he's a handsome boy.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Right before he left me to go to his foster. 

I got to see Truman!!  he loved all over me. He just looked great. Still skinny as all get out, but it takes time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the update on Truman. Still pulling for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Budder and Truman*

Thank you again, for saving Budder-you are such an angel.
Thank you for the update on Truman, I am PRAYING for him!
He has a chance to live a beautiful life thanks to you!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Good looking kid!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He was gorgeous.... too bad he was not taken care of. I will have to copy and paste what the owners said later.... ugh. So aggravating. A portion of it was
"He wanted to be an inside dog was what it was. If he had his way he would have been. But we never let him inside"
And in 6 months gave him one 5 way vaccination 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

So sad.... Glad that Truman can now get the love and attention that he deserves.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Truman is on his way to begin a very long, multi-surgery process.
He will be staying at a vet's house while up in Atlanta for treatment.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Truman*

I will be praying for Truman every step of the way.
He deserves a wonderful life-to be loved and adored!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying for Truman... Can't wait for updates and watching his wonderful future unfold.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Received an update!!! This is copied and pasted

As you may have seen on FB, Wes is at the specialty clinic in Atl. They did his fluoroscopy yesterday & she was very pleased. The stricture is only 1-1/2" long. Can't tell for sure but it sounds to me like he ate/drank something that burned his throat. He had the 1st ballooning today. Everyone loves him. The vet techs fight over who gets to take care of him. My vet friend who works in the ER section is keeping him between treatments to save us hospital fees and so he doesn't have to be caged all the time. He has a 5 yr old son & based on FB posts the son & wife love him too. Of course, my husband doesn't want to hear about anybody adopting him - he wants him back here!!

(I checked their FB page and he was there in this pic, but she meant on her personal page that she posted him at the clinic.)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Truman*



tine434 said:


> Received an update!!! This is copied and pasted
> 
> As you may have seen on FB, Wes is at the specialty clinic in Atl. They did his fluoroscopy yesterday & she was very pleased. The stricture is only 1-1/2" long. Can't tell for sure but it sounds to me like he ate/drank something that burned his throat. He had the 1st ballooning today. Everyone loves him. The vet techs fight over who gets to take care of him. My vet friend who works in the ER section is keeping him between treatments to save us hospital fees and so he doesn't have to be caged all the time. He has a 5 yr old son & based on FB posts the son & wife love him too. Of course, my husband doesn't want to hear about anybody adopting him - he wants him back here!!
> 
> ...


Tine: This sounds like a wonderful update on Truman. So glad that someone is keeping him between treatments and so glad to hear that his foster wants him back! Praying for him!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

http://www.ggrlc.org/featuredgoldens/*

Guess who is posted?!?!?! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

CarolinaMom, 
If you could post the link to their Facebook he is on there also with his story. I'm in mobile and it isn't working. I know everyone wants to see!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Yay Truman! Tine, your efforts once again paid off I'm so happy that he will find a wonderful home! He is adorable!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

With all the love and the royal treatment Truman is getting, he will most likely have a successful surgery and a short recovery. He has a good life ahead of him!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a pic of him and the vets little boy!!! Omg so cute!! I won't post though for privacy reasons of the minor and family  but just know.... I am praying they want to adopt him or something (; lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Wanted to update...
The fundraiser is amazing. A lot of angels are stepping forward helping him  It all adds up! This boy has lots of love being sent his way and without the donations he wouldn't be able to get this care.
It's all going wonderful! Keep fingers crossed.
After this is all done and he heals, finding a family will be an extensive process because one day he may need the ballooning done again (cheaper than the first time) but his family will have to be prepared. But again, adoption is not anytime soon until he is healthy and recovered 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the update Tine! Whoever lands up with Truman is very lucky!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I agree!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Golden Angels needed for "Wes" aka Truman*

Wes formerly known as Truman is currently in Rescue with Grateful Goldens of the Low Country and he is their Featured Golden!

Grateful Goldens Rescue of the Low Country











This little guy was found scrounging around a gas station - the attendant said he'd been hanging around for several days. He was extremely skinny and appeared to be looking for food. When a good Samaritan opened her car door, he jumped right in, as if to say "will you take me home with you?" He was covered in fleas and ticks, but still as sweet as could be. After a bath to get rid of the fleas and ticks, they tried to feed him a little bit, but he seemed to choke on it and threw it back up. They contacted us for help and we of course authorized veterinary care for him. 

He was severely emaciated and, based on his initial blood work, had an infection and was anemic. Xrays showed what appeared to be an obstruction in his throat which was preventing him from swallowing food. We immediately took him to an internal medicine specialist who did an endoscopy and diagnosed an esophageal stricture, a growth in his throat which almost closed his throat. This was causing the vomiting when he tried to eat, and based on the sound of his lungs, he has apparently aspirated food into his lungs and contracted pneumonia at some point. The opening in his throat is so small that the scope could not pass it, so there is no way, without further procedures, to know the extent of the damage to his throat. It will require a fluoroscopy to determine the size and extent of the stricture, and then balloon procedures to try to compress the stricture to make food passable.

We have devised a way to get some food into him (a gruel-type mixture of prescription food thinned with Ensure) which takes time and patience to be sure that he doesn't eat too fast and throw it up or aspirate it into his lungs. He is a smart little guy and has learned the procedure and cooperates very well. He only weighed 37 lbs when he was found, but has gained 5 lbs using this feeding measure for a week. We have named him Wes, after the vet who initially treated him. 

In order to get him the treatment he needs, Golden Angels are needed to help us pay for the procedures. Initial estimates are upwards of $5,000 for the ballooning, and over $1500 for the initial fluoroscopy. 

You could not ask for a sweeter guy and he is so appreciative of the care and attention he is being given. He has even learned what toys are. In the words of our mission statement, he is simply hoping for a "second chance at a loving life."

If you'd like to make a Donation to Grateful Goldens of the Low Country to help with Wes's medical expenses, you can make a donation at this link:


https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/w...63663d3faee8d5402c249c5a2cfd4a145d37ec05e9a5e

ETA: GGLC is a 501 (C) 3 Non profit Rescue, your donations should be tax deductible.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I clicked the PayPal link, and this message appeared:
*
Sorry — your last action could not be completed*

If you were making a purchase or sending money, we recommend that you check both your PayPal account and your email for a transaction confirmation after 30 minutes.
If you came to this page from another website, please return to that site (don't use your browser's Back button) and restart your activity.
If you came from PayPal's website, click the PayPal logo in the upper-left corner to return to our home page and restart your activity. You might have to log in again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you continue to have problems, you might want to send an Email to GGLC or call them.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Clicking on the link below got me to Wes' page. The PayPal link to donate towards his care is at the bottom of the page. Mission accomplished 

*Wes' page:* Grateful Goldens Rescue of the Low Country

*PayPal link at the bottom of the page*


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Clicking on the link below got me to Wes' page. The PayPal link to donate towards his care is at the bottom of the page. Mission accomplished
> 
> *Wes' page:* Grateful Goldens Rescue of the Low Country
> 
> *PayPal link at the bottom of the page*


He's received a lot of amazing individuals providing support. I am SO PROUD when I get told "someone from this and that place donated to Wes, that must be one of your friends"  I explained to her there are some AMAZING people I've had the pleasure to get to know who are really rallying for him. 

I am going to ask for an update over the weekend (;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

What a wonderful story!!! Between reading about Samson's rescue last year and now Wes's rescue, it's a beautiful day!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Indeed this one touched my heart because my Remy is also a rescue and also has a swallowing condition - which was diagnosed by his rescue. 

Pay it forward, you know?!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Lennap said:


> Indeed this one touched my heart because my Remy is also a rescue and also has a swallowing condition - which was diagnosed by his rescue.
> 
> Pay it forward, you know?!


It is an amazing fact that most people who get their dogs from rescues tend to donate back out of gratitude. Which is a win win for multiple doggies!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wes*

Wes holds a special place in my heart, too!
Praying for him!

Thanks for the link, Carolina Mom!

*Wes' page: http://www.ggrlc.org/FeaturedGoldens.html

PayPal link at the bottom of the page *


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

This is what I got today. It Is amazing the price breaks we are running into cause without them Wes would probably not be able to move as fast as he is. The fundraiser is going great! He got a donation from FRANCE! It doesn't pay for all of the expenses yet, but it is definitely making it all possible. Below is the update:

Wes is getting the very best care in Atlanta.* They have ballooned him twice and were concerned about some tissue in his throat, so they made arrangements to get him into the UGA Vet School for, originally, a CT Scan and they were running specials on MRIs so he was going to get one of those too.* They decided not to do the CT scan but do the MRI and then another endoscopy to check all the way down his throat, and it wound up costing us about $1000, when the place in Jacksonville was going to charge us $2500 just for the MRI!!* Plus the specialty clinic where he's primarily being cared for is giving us really good deals on his treatments and the vet there who used to be our vet in St Simons is taking Wes home with him between treatments so he can stay with him and his wife and small son, who totally love him!!* Plus it*saves us hospital charges!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Has anyone seen the updates?

http://m.ggrlc.org/?url=http://www.ggrlc.org/featuredgoldens.html#3027

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I think it posted the mobile version... but it should be the same link as the old if you want to go look

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Awwwww, that was so wonderful to read!! Maybe the vet will adopt him?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't think anyone would argue if he did! Lol. Did you see the pics of the children with him? Too sweet

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Ya, the kids love him! I'm thinking if the kids and Wes give their dad "the look" at the same time, the rest will be history. He's in golden heaven!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

It's so great to hear the wonderful news about Wes! He's a very special boy! To see him with those children just warms your heart, doesn't it?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> It's so great to hear the wonderful news about Wes! He's a very special boy! To see him with those children just warms your heart, doesn't it?


Oh it really does!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I just love following Wes/Truman's story....I started following it on FB


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's the link on Grateful Goldens of the Low Country's Website if you want to follow the updates:

Grateful Goldens Rescue of the Low Country



> UPDATE 7/4/14
> 
> Thanks to the support of his Golden Angels, Wes is receiving the best of care at North Georgia Specialty Clinic and the University of Georgia Vet School. Not only is he receiving excellent care, but they are good stewards of Wes' money and have kept costs as low as possible. The hope is to be able to open his esophagus enough so that he can eat as close to normally as possible by stretching the opening with increasing sizes of balloons. In addition, one of the veterinarians there is taking him home between treatments so he does not have to be hospitalized continuously and can enjoy being in a family atmosphere, plus it saves us the cost of a hospital stay. All of the veterinarians caring for him have goldens of their own and he has stolen everyone's heart wherever he goes.
> 
> Please continue your prayers and support for this sweet boy. He is so appreciative of all that is being done for him.


There is a link on this page if you want to make a donation for his medical treatments via paypal. 

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/w...63663d3faee8d5402c249c5a2cfd4a145d37ec05e9a5e

Grateful Goldens of the Low Country is a 501 (C) 3 Non profit Rescue, your donation should be tax deductible. Check with your Accountant!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Just look at this picture, love it!*


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

That picture says it all, sounds like he is getting the beast love and care possible. I hope the procedure works.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Here's the link on Grateful Goldens of the Low Country's Website if you want to follow the updates:
> 
> Grateful Goldens Rescue of the Low Country
> 
> ...


Carolina Mom

Thanks so much for the update on Wes! God Bless Wes and his Angels-I am praying for them. That picture says 1000 words!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wes*

Went to check to see if there is a further update on Wes, but it doesn't say anything.
Grateful Goldens Rescue of the Low Country


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Update?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I will have to check with her once I am home from school this week  this is my last week, I've been swamped!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

I bet you are swamped!
Whenever you can check is good!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Copied from a text I received:

Wes is doing great. They put in a feeding tube the last time they ballooned him so it's easier to get a lot of food in him. He had a lymph node abscess next to the tube & we've been treating that to try to get it cleared up. He'll be going back to UGA for more ballooning the end of the month. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

P.S. the vet who he was staying with... His in-laws' put in an adoption app (; not that Truman is ready yet, but ya know... For first dibs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear, he looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Yay so happy for him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Makes me feel so good that people are taking such good care of him


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the update! Great to hear Wes is getting better all the time


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

There was an upset on the site for him. And a new pic!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the update.

Are the in-laws not adopting him? or not sure?


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

How's he doing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

On FB, he looked great and really starting to looking healthier. They indicated there was a minor setback (abscess near where they were ballooning him that ruptured and had to have surgery to clean). I can't access FB, from my work computer, but if you search on Grateful Golden Retriever Rescue, you'll see the update


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Upset haha... I meant update. So sorry.

Well, he can't be adopted until he's cleared for health. They'll be doing more tests with a soft tissue specialist I believe they said.
He is truly looking amazing. She also told me his hair is getting a soft gold glow in the lighting so he has this light light chocolate color with gold highlights.

They haven't gotten the results they hoped for with ballooning.... so more tests are needed to try to figure out what needs to be done.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

tine434, thanks for the update.

It's posted on their website and FB,-

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Grateful-Golden-Retriever-Rescue-of-the-Low-Country/106696846166













> We have a Wes update 8/7/14. He still needs his Golden Angels. Go to his page if you'd like to see his whole story. Grateful Goldens Rescue of the Low Country
> 
> Wes has spent the last 3 weeks back at his foster home. After his second ballooning procedure, he developed an abscess in a lymph node on his neck, which later ruptured. After several weeks of antibiotic treatments, we had to go in surgically and abrade the area to remove all infection, and the area has now healed.
> While home, he has gained weight (though he still has a long way to go) and has gotten stronger. He is feeling much better and enjoys playing tug-of-war with the other dogs and snuggling with his foster parents. He loves to go for rides in the car and now expects to go every time his foster mom leaves to run errands. When he doesn’t get to go (like when it’s too hot) he comes running to the door to say “hello” (usually with a toy in him mouth) when she gets home.
> ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wes*

Praying for the best for Wes-he sure deserves it!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

He looks so beautiful!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Had to share when she sent these


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Representing!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

He looks beautiful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Truman*

Truman looks beautiful! What a doll!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He looks beautiful and very happy, great to see.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing!! How's he doing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Those are great pictures. Amazing they're able to get him to sit in that chair - I'm assuming that helps get the gruel down his throat.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a sweet group of pictures  He looks like a baby in a high chair. Makes me want to hug him


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

He looks great!!! That is a wonderful feeding station they have for him!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

The chair is called a "Bailey's chair" but this one was made custom by her husband for him.

It helps things digest a bit. As of right now, he lost a lot of weight with surgeries and the complications so the goal is to put that all back on him. Once that is done, they may decide he can live with his condition a better life than with multiple, mightnotwork surgeries. 

The biggest complication isn't the time and attention at feeding time, it is possibly getting pneumonia. When he begins to cough and clear his throat, he can inhale the food and get pneumonia such as he had before. He always has scar tissue on his lungs from last time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*



tine434 said:


> The chair is called a "Bailey's chair" but this one was made custom by her husband for him.
> 
> It helps things digest a bit. As of right now, he lost a lot of weight with surgeries and the complications so the goal is to put that all back on him. Once that is done, they may decide he can live with his condition a better life than with multiple, mightnotwork surgeries.
> 
> The biggest complication isn't the time and attention at feeding time, it is possibly getting pneumonia. When he begins to cough and clear his throat, he can inhale the food and get pneumonia such as he had before. He always has scar tissue on his lungs from last time.


Tine

God Bless sweet Truman and his foster parents. I am praying for him.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the pictures! He is such a precious, very special boy. Whoever adopts him will definitely be blessed.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

tine434 said:


> The chair is called a "Bailey's chair" but this one was made custom by her husband for him.
> 
> It helps things digest a bit. As of right now, he lost a lot of weight with surgeries and the complications so the goal is to put that all back on him. Once that is done, they may decide he can live with his condition a better life than with multiple, mightnotwork surgeries.
> 
> The biggest complication isn't the time and attention at feeding time, it is possibly getting pneumonia. When he begins to cough and clear his throat, he can inhale the food and get pneumonia such as he had before. He always has scar tissue on his lungs from last time.


I can very much relate to this - Remy has a very different swallowing condition - but also needs to eat from a special stand and is also always at risk for pneumonia. This can ALL be managed, it just becomes routine

I am praying that this is his only issue - and that whomever brings him into their family embraces his differences. I love his face!!!!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Guess who I seen today?


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

he looks great! how is he doing?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sweet Truman....is he still with Dr Wes?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Truman looks fantastic!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Truman*

Truman looks wonderful!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, he's doing great. He has a bailey's chair but also this rig where you put his blended food in those portable dog drinking water bottles and it slowly releases for him at an angle.
Dr. Wes (Truman is now named Wes after him) is still his doctor. So far the vet family who we hoped would adopt hasn't yet because he just opened a new local practice WITH Dr. Wes... How crazy?!? But he's doing great. Love bug as usual. And the rescue is in no rush but if not adopted by the vet then he'll be open to PUBLIC ADOPTION!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear he's doing so well. 
Whoever adopts him will be very lucky to have him.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a little lovey dovey boy!  How will the vet get over NOT adopting him? Truman/Wes will haunt his every living moment if he lets him go, but he's a boy who'll be adopted in a split second if the vet isn't a foster failure already


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

So glad you were able to update us on Truman/Wes. What a cutie! Bet he is just the sweetest little soul. Someone special will give him a forever home and he will get all the love and attention he deserves.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

Thanks so MUCH for the update on Sweet Wes! Praying for him!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thought I'd share


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Tine. He looks so happy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, he looks SO happy!  What a storybook ending


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Awww, Truman! You have a happy life and a friend! You deserve that! We are so thrilled for you.

Thanks for updating.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine: Thanks for the picture of Truman/Wes. He looks so Happy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine: Thanks for the picture of Truman/Wes. He looks so Happy!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Look who got adopted! 

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10153548751681167&id=106696846166&substory_index=0



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: Thanks for letting us know that Wes got adopted!
I am so happy!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

His story touched my heart  I don't see Tine on her anymore and I wonder how she's doing. She was so active in rescue..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Such a great heartwarming news, thank you Jenn for bringing it us. He is so happy and handsome.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh, how wonderful for Truman/Wes!!!! He'll always hold a special place in our hearts,
won't he? He is a very special little guy.

Hope that Tine knows about this ...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, that's great!!!


----------

